# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Feja dështoi, mblidhni rraqet ikni në shpi

## vampiro

Duket qarte se pas gati 1500 vjetesh feja ka deshtuar plotsisht te sjelli paqe, drejtesi, barazi, etj. ne toke. biles i ka bere gjerat me keq se sa ishin perpara per sa i perket ketyre qellimeve. Erdhi koha te dorezoheni fetara, mjaft i lodhet njerezit dhe mjaft e turperuat njerezimin me "argumentat" tuaja, na leni rehat, hapni ndonje liber, nderroni trurin me nje funksionues. mjafton te hedhesh syte neper forume dhe shef se ca rremuje behet sa fe kane dale, sa njerez s'dine te lexojne librat ku supozohet se besojne etj etj. se ndryshe thote njeri kur e lexon e ndryshe e kupto tjetri.

Me e keqja eshte se nuk shef as ndonji argument per te qene. dmth po me gjetet nje fetar qe te kete sjelle argument koherent edhe per mundesine me te vogel te ekzistences se ndonje gjeje krijuese mbinatyrore, do zgjidh problemin e ujit te pijshem ne shqipri. (edhe te dritave)

 kshu qe mjaft mo, zgjohuni dhe lejini genjeshtrat mbrapa se late nam. as prifti as hoxha nuk besojne ne keto prralla, po e bejn thjesht si profesion, dhe per te bere seks me femije. edhe sa me lart shkon ne hierarki, aq me i ulet eshte dhe besimi. pra ju fetaret e thjeshte qe skeni as nonji post per te ngacmuar femijet me mercedesa dhe pare ne xhep, jeni gazi i botes, jeni si lolo me diplome.biles pa si perpara.

megjithate duhet ta them qe kur lexoj protestantet dhe kto myslimanet qe ka krijuar serbi ne kosove dhe maqedoni amigo shkatarrohem fare, sidomos kto temat e fundit. myslimanet e shqiperise (ata 3% qe jan) nuk jan kaq gallate se e mbajn budallikun e pashprehur

salu

----------


## Borix

Feja dhe dogmat e saj kane rezultuar te suksesshme dhe te lavdishme ne keto vija te pergjithshme:

○ Persektutimin, poshterimin, masakrimin e njeriut: e shkencetarit, e gruas, e skllavit.
○ Nxitjen dhe ushqimin e luftrave te shumta, deri ne ditet moderne
○ Nxitjen e urrejtjes midis kombeve te ndryshme
○ Mashtrim dhe falsifikim te se vertetave te patundshme shkencore
○ Percarjen e brendshme te popujve
○ Degjenerimin e mendjes njerezore dhe kalbjen e tkurrjen e trurit, duke kerkuar te epitezoje procesin miliona-vjecar te evolucionit

Maska e fese eshte vendosja e paqes dhe vllazerimit. Fytyra e fese poshte asaj maske eshte ta vendose qenien njerezore ne nje gjendje te pergjumur, duke kerkuar qe perrallat te triumfojne mbi shkencen.

----------


## InMind

Aty ku feja eshte e trashe, shkenca eshte e holle dhe anasjelltas, aty ku shkenca eshte e trashe feja eshte e holle.

----------


## bebushja

do pyesja per dicka .............pse teroristet  jan  mysliman?pse kryejn kaq shume terore ne emer te allaut?........
ketu ku jetoj une ter teroristet qe kapen duke ber teror mbi popullaten  pretendojn se e bejn ne emer te allaut,si ka mundesi?????????????????
allau =zot=dashuri ,si ka mundesi te marin jeten me qindra vetve ne emer te tij?

----------


## albunkers

> do pyesja per dicka .............pse teroristet  jan  mysliman?pse kryejn kaq shume terore ne emer te allaut?........
> ketu ku jetoj une ter teroristet qe kapen duke ber teror mbi popullaten  pretendojn se e bejn ne emer te allaut,si ka mundesi?????????????????
> allau =zot=dashuri ,si ka mundesi te marin jeten me qindra vetve ne emer te tij?


po moj naqe,,, kto qe bejn terrorizm nuk jane musliman,,, jane veglat e amerikaneve qe perdoren si justifikim per te bere ca te duan ,, ne menyre qe tu heqin njerzve ate privacy qe kane,,, se nuk do thon ata,,, qe ne do pergjojme e do sulmojm,,, sepse e kemi te nevojshme te mbajme gjith popullin nen vezhgim te rrepte,,, ndaj dhe per te arritur tek ajo qe duan i bien me sponde,,,, si lufta e irakut,,, me sa mbej un u nis se kishte arme te shkatrrimit ne mase.... tani ti beso ca te duash...

----------


## x4clubs

> po moj naqe,,, kto qe bejn terrorizm nuk jane musliman,,, jane veglat e amerikaneve qe perdoren si justifikim per te bere ca te duan ,, ne menyre qe tu heqin njerzve ate privacy qe kane,,, se nuk do thon ata,,, qe ne do pergjojme e do sulmojm,,, sepse e kemi te nevojshme te mbajme gjith popullin nen vezhgim te rrepte,,, ndaj dhe per te arritur tek ajo qe duan i bien me sponde,,,, si lufta e irakut,,, me sa mbej un u nis se kishte arme te shkatrrimit ne mase.... tani ti beso ca te duash...


Jo loqk nuk eshte qashtu.
Komento mbi Kete.



Vritini ata qe fyejne islamin.
Europe do ta paguash, shkaterrimi po vjen.
Therrini ata qe tallin islamin.
Europa eshte kanceri, islami eshte pergjigja.
Zhdukini ata qe shpifin per islamin.
Islami do te dominoje boten.
Prejani koken atyre qe fyejne islamin.
Pregatituni, holokausti i vertete po vjen.
Liri! Vafsh ne djall! (e bukur kjo)
Europe! Nxirr mesime nga 11 shatori.
Europa do ta paguash. 11 shtatori yt po vjen.

----------


## peter1199

> po moj naqe,,, kto qe bejn terrorizm nuk jane musliman,,, jane veglat e amerikaneve qe perdoren si justifikim per te bere ca te duan ,, ne menyre qe tu heqin njerzve ate privacy qe kane,,, se nuk do thon ata,,, qe ne do pergjojme e do sulmojm,,, sepse e kemi te nevojshme te mbajme gjith popullin nen vezhgim te rrepte,,, ndaj dhe per te arritur tek ajo qe duan i bien me sponde,,,, si lufta e irakut,,, me sa mbej un u nis se kishte arme te shkatrrimit ne mase.... tani ti beso ca te duash...



Muslimanet e fliqen planeting, kjo sepse injoranca tek to ka arrit kulmin.  te vrasesh njerez te pafajshem ne emer te allahut

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> Duket qarte se pas gati 1500 vjetesh feja ka deshtuar plotsisht te sjelli paqe, drejtesi, barazi, etj. ne toke. biles i ka bere gjerat me keq se sa ishin perpara per sa i perket ketyre qellimeve. Erdhi koha te dorezoheni fetara, mjaft i lodhet njerezit dhe mjaft e turperuat njerezimin me "argumentat" tuaja, na leni rehat, hapni ndonje liber, nderroni trurin me nje funksionues. mjafton te hedhesh syte neper forume dhe shef se ca rremuje behet sa fe kane dale, sa njerez s'dine te lexojne librat ku supozohet se besojne etj etj. se ndryshe thote njeri kur e lexon e ndryshe e kupto tjetri.
> 
> Me e keqja eshte se nuk shef as ndonji argument per te qene. dmth po me gjetet nje fetar qe te kete sjelle argument koherent edhe per mundesine me te vogel te ekzistences se ndonje gjeje krijuese mbinatyrore, do zgjidh problemin e ujit te pijshem ne shqipri. (edhe te dritave)
> 
>  kshu qe mjaft mo, zgjohuni dhe lejini genjeshtrat mbrapa se late nam. as prifti as hoxha nuk besojne ne keto prralla, po e bejn thjesht si profesion, dhe per te bere seks me femije. edhe sa me lart shkon ne hierarki, aq me i ulet eshte dhe besimi. pra ju fetaret e thjeshte qe skeni as nonji post per te ngacmuar femijet me mercedesa dhe pare ne xhep, jeni gazi i botes, jeni si lolo me diplome.biles pa si perpara.
> 
> megjithate duhet ta them qe kur lexoj protestantet dhe kto myslimanet qe ka krijuar serbi ne kosove dhe maqedoni amigo shkatarrohem fare, sidomos kto temat e fundit. myslimanet e shqiperise (ata 3% qe jan) nuk jan kaq gallate se e mbajn budallikun e pashprehur
> 
> salu


 :xhemla:  *Të lumtë! Kjo është mëndje e ndritur.Më në fund zgjimi i njerëzimit është i pa ndalshëm.Suksese.Jam 500% dakord,sepse është e vërtetë.*

----------


## Legjion

> kshu qe mjaft mo, zgjohuni dhe lejini genjeshtrat mbrapa se late nam




Ndihmoni të gjithë në mirëmbajtjen e mjedisit.

----------


## Toni07213

> Aty ku feja eshte e trashe, shkenca eshte e holle dhe anasjelltas, aty ku shkenca eshte e trashe feja eshte e holle.


ne kohen kur muslimanet e kane praktikuar si duhet fene, kane qene shembull i civilizimit e i shkences, si p.sh. nga ku i kemi numrt me te cilet punojme sot, nga ku e kemi algjebren, nga ku e kemi kimin, nga ku e ke zbulimin e nr. zere etj etj mendo me thelle

----------


## proscriptor

> ne kohen kur muslimanet e kane praktikuar si duhet fene,


e ngaterron ti daje, se atehere ka qene koha kur nuk e praktikonin si duhet se ishin ala pagane dhe kopjonin e punonin mbi studimet e indianeve, egjyptianeve dhe grekeve - kur filluan ta praktikonin si duhet i futen nje te djegme bibliotekave nga ku i vidhnin punimet edhe ngelen _homo islamicus_ nje nga subspeciet e njeriut qe eshte nisur drejt zhdukjes

----------


## Sa Kot

:pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

Komplimente per temen, 100% dakort.

----------


## SKUTHI

Une jam dakort me Vampiron, dhe ky eshte tamam si koncepti i Nietzches kur thote "Zoti ka vdekur". Keto jane idelogji qe i sherbyen njerezimit per nje fare kohe, tani s'i duhen me. Ideologjite i sherbejne per disa shekuj njeriut, feja shume ka zgjatur...mjaft, se asnje s'i beson me, pervec te indoktrinuarve.

----------


## alibaba

Me muslimanet eshte nje problem. Ata pranojne vetem ato teori shkencore qe pajtohen me Quranin dhe per kete levdohen se si qurani i ka ditur keto gjera qysh para 1400 vitesh,  kurse ato teori shkencore qe bine kundershtim me quranin per ta jane te papranueshme dhe mundohen t'i diskreditojne ne qdo menyre.

----------


## Morning star

> Duket qarte se pas gati 1500 vjetesh feja ka deshtuar plotsisht te sjelli paqe, drejtesi, barazi, etj. ne toke. biles i ka bere gjerat me keq se sa ishin perpara per sa i perket ketyre qellimeve. Erdhi koha te dorezoheni fetara, mjaft i lodhet njerezit dhe mjaft e turperuat njerezimin me "argumentat" tuaja, na leni rehat, hapni ndonje liber, nderroni trurin me nje funksionues. mjafton te hedhesh syte neper forume dhe shef se ca rremuje behet sa fe kane dale, sa njerez s'dine te lexojne librat ku supozohet se besojne etj etj. se ndryshe thote njeri kur e lexon e ndryshe e kupto tjetri.
> 
> Me e keqja eshte se nuk shef as ndonji argument per te qene. dmth po me gjetet nje fetar qe te kete sjelle argument koherent edhe per mundesine me te vogel te ekzistences se ndonje gjeje krijuese mbinatyrore, do zgjidh problemin e ujit te pijshem ne shqipri. (edhe te dritave)
> 
>  kshu qe mjaft mo, zgjohuni dhe lejini genjeshtrat mbrapa se late nam. as prifti as hoxha nuk besojne ne keto prralla, po e bejn thjesht si profesion, dhe per te bere seks me femije. edhe sa me lart shkon ne hierarki, aq me i ulet eshte dhe besimi. pra ju fetaret e thjeshte qe skeni as nonji post per te ngacmuar femijet me mercedesa dhe pare ne xhep, jeni gazi i botes, jeni si lolo me diplome.biles pa si perpara.
> 
> megjithate duhet ta them qe kur lexoj protestantet dhe kto myslimanet qe ka krijuar serbi ne kosove dhe maqedoni amigo shkatarrohem fare, sidomos kto temat e fundit. myslimanet e shqiperise (ata 3% qe jan) nuk jan kaq gallate se e mbajn budallikun e pashprehur
> 
> salu




Po mire e zeme u hoq feja......Pastaj cfar??
Ja nuk do besojme me ne zot.... Po pastaj??
ja sdo ikim me ne kisha as xhamia.... Edhe??
Ja u vertetua qe ska zot.... Ca do ndodhe??
Ti qe ske besim, a sje njelloj si ai qe ka besim?? dmth njeri!?

Si besove si nuk besove njelloj eshte... Feja i mban njerzit e bashkuar, se sikur mos te ishte feja, atehere do zhdukeshin te gjitha endrrat e njerzve, per jeten e pertejme, per ringjalljen etj etj..

edhe kjo nuk eshte gje e mire, sepse nese ne bote 1% jan kriminela, atehere pa besimin ne zot, bota do kthehej ne Kaos

----------


## Borix

> Feja i mban njerzit e bashkuar, se sikur mos te ishte feja, atehere do zhdukeshin te gjitha endrrat e njerzve [...]


Faktikisht, deri me sot kam pare ndikime te ndryshme te feve te ndryshme. Per shembull, kemi pare percarjen madhore te besimtareve islamike dhe te krishtere. Kjo percarje mbizoteron lajmin e dites. Gjithashtu, njohim ne menyre faktike perndjekjet e mendjeve me te ndritura nga ana e personave fetare, te cilet i kemi permendur (dhe jane permendur pergjithesisht) aq shume, sa brezat e rinj nuk i njohin me ne baze te veprave te tyre, por ne baze te perndjekjeve te bujshme ndaj tyre.




> edhe kjo nuk eshte gje e mire, sepse nese ne bote 1% jan kriminela, atehere pa besimin ne zot, bota do kthehej ne Kaos


Ky eshte nje argument fals, nisur nga vetia rrethanore qe ti pretendon. Nuk eshte e thene qe keta 1% kriminele jane te tille sepse nuk besojne ne Zot. Kjo eshte po aq e sakte sa te pretendosh se te gjithe ateistet jane kriminele, gje qe eshte po aq e vertete sa te pretendosh qe te gjithe islamiket jane muxhahedine, apo te gjithe ortodokset jane agjente te Asfalise, apo te gjithe katoliket jane klone te Papes, apo te gjithe budistet jane idiota.

Ne te vertete, asgje nga c'ke deklaruar me lart nuk mund te konsiderohet si baze logjike per te hedhur poshte arsyen e shendoshe te ateisteve.

----------


## Morning star

Borix un nuk dua te hedh poshte idene e askujt.. un dhashe nje mendim timin, se si e mendoj fene une.

ti ske pse e merr personale se spo te drejtohesha ty, edhe askujt ne kte forum.. shpreha nje mendim ku thashe qe besimin ne zot e cilsoj te mire, sepse pa besim ne zot bota mendoj se do kalonte ne kaos, sepse *ne miliona vjet qe ka egzistuar njeriu, ka beuar ne nje zot, edhe tani vjen nje dite ku thuhet qe ne gjithcka qe kan besuar te paret tane, te hudhet poshte.. sepse Niçe ka then se ska zot..*

*pse re me mend e nje psikopati si Niçe do eci une??*

un besoj ne ate cka kan besuar te paret tane.. luftra do kete gjithmone, ndaj mos mendoni se me zhdukjen e fese nuk do kete luftra.. kjo ska llogjike.

----------


## Borix

> shpreha nje mendim ku thashe qe besimin ne zot e cilsoj te mire


Neper keto tema, ne mundohemi te japim nje mendim te shendoshe, jo nje mendim praktik. Perndryshe, do te humbiste kuptimi i aryses.




> pse re me mend e nje psikopati si Niçe do eci une??


Pergjigjen e kesaj pyetje ia ke dhene vetves pak me lart. Faktikisht, nese nisesh nga personi per te gjykuar per vertetesine e nje pretendimi, atehere nuk ke per te arritur "atje" larg.




> un besoj ne ate cka kan besuar te paret tane


Nuk dua te kundershtoj mendimet e tua, sepse ke te drejte te mendosh cfare gjykon subjektivisht, por nxitem te korrigjoj ato shprehi qe praktikish verbojne syte e mendjes. Po te besosh ate qe kane besuar te paret tane, do te ishe duke u kacavirrur neper peme. Faktikisht, as ky mendim praktik nuk eshte i sakte (sikunder pohon nje diskutant tjeter pak me lart).

Nuk eshte e thene te jesh komunist sepse paraardhesi yt ishte i tille. Po ashtu, nuk eshte e thene te jesh besimtar, sepse familja jote shkon ne kishe cdo te djele. Sigurisht, nuk eshte e thene te mos pranosh mendime antagoniste, qofshin keto te erreta apo te shendosha. Kete ta them per te shmangur ndonje keqkuptim qe mund te linde nga rrethanat e secilit prej nesh.

----------


## drity

> Po mire e zeme u hoq feja......Pastaj cfar??
> Ja nuk do besojme me ne zot.... Po pastaj??
> ja sdo ikim me ne kisha as xhamia.... Edhe??
> Ja u vertetua qe ska zot.... Ca do ndodhe??
> Ti qe ske besim, a sje njelloj si ai qe ka besim?? dmth njeri!?


E shikon? Vetem duke konsideruar heqjen e fese si nje mundesi, gjykimi realist fillon te shfaqet. Siç po ndodh me postimin tend. Duke shtruar pyetje.

----------


## Jimmi_1978

> Po mire e zeme u hoq feja......Pastaj cfar??


Fillon jeta.




> Ja nuk do besojme me ne zot.... Po pastaj??


Do te besosh ne veten tende dhe mundesite tua.




> ja sdo ikim me ne kisha as xhamia.... Edhe??


Do shkosh ne shkolle te mesosh dicka dhe nuk merresh me automatizmin e detyruar, por e merr vetem ate qe deshiron te dish.




> Ja u vertetua qe ska zot.... Ca do ndodhe??


Nuk ndodhe asgje vazhdon jeta kujdesemi te mos shkaterrojme boten deri sa eshte ne mundesite tona dhe mundohemi per nje jete me te mire per vete.




> Ti qe ske besim, a sje njelloj si ai qe ka besim?? dmth njeri!?


Une jam njeri dhe ti je njeri por une nuk mesoj se si duhet vrare per shkak te mendimeve te ndryshme, por merrem me mendimet e mia.




> Si besove si nuk besove njelloj eshte... Feja i mban njerzit e bashkuar, se sikur mos te ishte feja, atehere do zhdukeshin te gjitha endrrat e njerzve, per jeten e pertejme, per ringjalljen etj etj..


Pajtohem qe kjo eshte nje enderr e bukur qe te gjithe do te donim ta kishim, por kjo enderr nuk ka mbetur e vetme ka edhe endrra qe mund te preken me dore dhe jo vetem kjo te cilen askush nuk e ka pare.




> edhe kjo nuk eshte gje e mire, sepse nese ne bote 1% jan kriminela, atehere pa besimin ne zot, bota do kthehej ne Kaos


Dhe kjo na bene te ndryshem ne ateisteve nga ju fetaret. Une jam ateist dhe shume njerez ketu por asnjeher nuk kam vrare njeri dhe nuk besoj qe do te mund te vrisja, ndersa myslimanet tu vrasin cdo dite nga vrasjet me te erreta te mundshme qe mund ti vijne ne koke njeriut duke i prere koken apo edhe mbytur femren 17 vjeqe per floke vetem per nje dashuri.
Ky eshte dallimi mes nesh dhe jush, ju nuk vrisni jo pse jeni te mire ne shpirte por sepse frikesoheni se do te denoheni nga zoti, ndersa ne nuk besojme qe do te mund te na denoj askush nga lart pos ligjit ne vendin ku jetojme por prap nuk e bejme sespe jemi krijesa me ndjenja dhe e rrespektojme jeten e secilit.

----------

